# Flushing transmission



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

I planned on changing my gently driven fluid at 20k. 

Bought two gallons of Amsoil last summer, but the odo hit 20,800 yesterday and I still haven't done it, or even figured out where the drain and level plugs are on the transaxle.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Definitely get the fluid changed soon. Lifetime fill is BS, gets it usually past warranty. 

Changing is fine but you need to drain and refill twice to get a good amount of new in it. Flush is also good if a shop is doing it.


----------



## SONICJIM (Aug 23, 2016)

Fill plug is on top of the transaxle / driver side. There is a vent hose connected to the top of the fill plug that is held in place by two zip ties. Cut them and then loosen by hand.

The level plug is on the side of the transaxle on the driver's side just below where the axle shaft comes out of the transaxle. Remove the driver's side front tire to easily access it.

When I drained and filled my transaxle the first time, I measured about 5 1/2 quarts that I drained. I refilled with 4 1/2 quarts. Then drove the car in 2nd gear to warm up the trans & fluid. Return and remove the tire. Then let down the jack after removing the tire to level the car left to right - use a bubble level. Then start the car, and after selecting all the gears, put it in park, leave the car running, and then remove the level plug. Let fluid run out until it's flowing slowly OR if no fluid comes out, add fluid until it starts to run out the level plug. Replace the level plug. I wrapped the drain plug & level plug with about 4 wraps of teflon tape ( wrapped about 3 threads from the end of the plugs ) before I re-installed them.

Since I had about 45K miles when I first drained & refilled, I repeated this after about 1K miles to have less of the old fluid and more new fluid. I used Valvoline MAX full synthetic fluid that I bought at Walmart for about $18 for a gallon.

And oh yeah, there is a pan that needs to be removed under the trans to access the drain plug.

I'm planning on draining & refilling ( just once ) every 20K miles from here on.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

OP, owners manual says to change your transmission fluid at 45k miles (36 km) on the LE2 motor. I'm not sure where you got 90k from but that is nearly double of what GM recommends. I would definitely recommend changing your fluid. You can do what Sonic said above yourself or take it to a shop to have it done but I'd take care of it sooner rather than later if you're close to 80k right now.

FYI a flush if done at the proper intervals will be better in the long run because its a complete fluid change including the valve body and torque converter vs a drain and refil which is just a partial fluid change.


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

Iamantman said:


> OP, owners manual says to change your transmission fluid at 45k miles (36 km) on the LE2 motor. I'm not sure where you got 90k from but that is nearly double of what GM recommends. I would definitely recommend changing your fluid. You can do what Sonic said above yourself or take it to a shop to have it done but I'd take care of it sooner rather than later if you're close to 80k right now.
> 
> FYI a flush if done at the proper intervals will be better in the long run because its a complete fluid change including the valve body and torque converter vs a drain and refil which is just a partial fluid change.


It only says to change the trans fluid under the "Severe Maintenance" schedule. Under the normal one it doesn't even mention the transmission.

https://my.chevrolet.com/content/da...ls/2017/Chevrolet/Cruze/2k17cruze1stPrint.pdf (Page 355, 357)


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Fireworks234 said:


> It only says to change the trans fluid under the "Severe Maintenance" schedule. Under the normal one it doesn't even mention the transmission.
> 
> https://my.chevrolet.com/content/da...ls/2017/Chevrolet/Cruze/2k17cruze1stPrint.pdf (Page 355, 357)


That's true but I think that's taking a unnecessary risk. I think most people fall into the severe category unless they're just using their car as an occasional grocery getter. 

But for me personally, the first bullet points about "severe" driving conditions of "mainly driven in heavy city traffic" is enough to warrant my car as a "severe" case. But you're right. If your car is 99% highway miles and under 10k a year you can probably stick to the standard service and maintenance and you'll be fine.


----------



## EmmitTheCat (Nov 10, 2019)

All good information. Money is tight but I'm going to do it. Going to ask my cousin to help me out. He worked at a transmission shop doing changes and flushes! I'd rather have someone who has actually done it, than to do it alone my first time. Thanks guys!


----------



## Desacrasa (Feb 23, 2020)

I did a drain and fill around 40k then a full flush at 80k because car was in shop for something else. I found the drain/fillto be a huge hassle so I found the flush to be a lot more convenient. I did the flush also because I didn't do 2 drain and fills the first time and just felt it was a good idea. No issues with car at all w/ shifting and its been a few weeks since I had it done.


----------

